# 3" World Globe On Walking Cane



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Just finished drilling the 3" world globes to be installed on the top of the carved snake walking canes.

I've drilled each carved snake walking cane.

Next step is to apply several coats of polyurethane to the walking sticks before epoxying the bolt into the sticks.

More pictures to follow:


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks promising, did they drill okay? no chips i hope .Will be interesting to see finished results


----------

